# Bear river-tremonton



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Got out yesterday with the little aluminum boat and the trolling motor. Launched near Tremonton on the bear to try for some channel cats. Went up stream a ways, anchored, and tried drowning nightcrawlers and chicken liver on the bottom. Nothing. Moved on up aways more and tried the same. Tap-tap!! Got a little largemouth that fought like the devil. Couple minutes later, a line starts moving away. Hook set, fight on. Feels like a good cat. then......into the bush it dives. CRAP! Moved onto the other side of the snag and finally get it lose, the cat surfaces and its only about 13-14" long. Well, after a million more bites and lost fish, we hear a big ruckus in the trees and bushes. A big turkey flies over the river onto the other side! well, I had thought ahead and brought a shotgun and a call just in case. I get out onto the bank (the water was low) and hide in the bush to start calling. Didn't hear or see anything. Move to a different spot, call, and heard a few quiet purrs. Anyway, don't want this to turn into a hunting report, so I'll shorten it. Didn't end up seeing any birds again.:focus: Had about 5 more good bites, kept missing the hookset. Finally, one more bite and wham. I get the hook set good. Can't tell what it is, thinking catfish. After a short hard fight, I boat a walleye! First walleye of my life! It's about 17" long and pretty fat. Saved it and the cat for a fish fry:EAT:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool! Good story!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks BB. I never do much fishing on this river, excited to do more this summer.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats a great story, Love a good cast and blast trip!


----------

